# Schwierige Formeln in Excel



## Krankes-Kaff (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Formel-setzungen in Excel.

Nehmen wir an, wir haben die Tabelle 1, die Tabelle 2 und die Tabelle3, alle drei in der gleichen Datei.
Ich gebe in der Tabelle 1 einen Wert ein, z. B. Name: Hans.

Ich öffne die Tabelle 2, und mache dort den Code, damit der Wert aus der Zelle der Tabelle 1 in die Tabelle 2 kopiert/übertragen wird.

So weit so gut, das ist ja noch sehr einfach.

Nun habe ich aber in der Tabelle 2 stehen:  " Name:"

Ich möchte, dass der Wert aus der Tabelle 1 in die gleiche Spalte übertragen wird, allerdings soll "Name:" erhalten bleiben.
Es sollte dann so aussehen:  "Name: Hans"

Das möchte ich gerne machen, ohne diese beiden in 2 verschiedene Spalten zu setzen.


Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, wie das funktioniert?

Ich bin Euch für eure Antworten sehr dankbar!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Leola13 (7. Juli 2004)

Hai,

Textfunktion  : Verketten (Text1;Text2;...)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (7. Juli 2004)

Und wie funktioniert das jetzt genau?

Verstehe deine Antwort leider nicht! :-(


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (7. Juli 2004)

Ich meinte übrigens, dass ein Code mit in der Spalte vorhanden ist, damit der Inhalt der Tabelle 1 mit in die Spalte der Tabelle 2 fließt, wo aber schon "Name:" steht, was dann auch bitte stehen bleiben soll.


Vielen Dank für Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich dein Problem korrekt verstanden habe, dann brauchst du folgende "Formel":


```
=VERKETTEN("Name: ";Tabelle1!A1)
```


----------

